# Pet Warning



## Kaya (May 20, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...=maing-grid7|main5|dl16|sec1_lnk2&pLid=478454

NEVER give your dog any treat made in China. Bad idea. And has been a bad idea for years.


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2014)

So true Kaya.   
And we have to do our own research in keeping our animals safe, because so much bad stuff is on the store shelves and it seems they never remove any of it!


----------



## Kaya (May 20, 2014)

Which is why I refuse to shop at Dollar stores. Especially for anything one puts in their mouth...like toothpaste, food, dog treats, etc. China doesn't give a damn about pets. They eat them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2014)

Always good to give a reminder Kaya!  I used to feed chicken jerky treats from China many, many years ago...the minute I got wind of there being health issues, I tossed them and never returned.  I won't feed my dog or cat anything from China.  Here's some treats I have been feeding...http://www.petforums.com/showthread.php/3670-HEALTHY-and-SAFE-DOG-TREATS-Recommendations-2013-2014


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 20, 2014)

I agree that we have to double check everything that we buy not only for our pets; but for ourselves. Things that we have plenty of here in the United States are still being shipped in from overseas. So, even if the end product is made here, it might still have ingredients from another country.
Even though we have a lot of catfish farms, as well as crawfish, right here in the South, I can go to my local store here in Alabama, and there are catfish from China or Taiwan or somewhere overseas. 
I give my Chipper little bites of hog dogs for treats. Even though those are not "healthy food", at least I know they are safe for him to eat.
He also  usually shares whatever I am eating anyway, or has some leftovers; and those are the treats he likes best. 


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Jillaroo (May 20, 2014)

_We have a dry dog food over here called Eukanubra which is supposed to be the best like their price dictates, my daughters dog got inflammation badly in all joints so she went to a naturopath who diagnosed the food and of all things it had rubber preservative in it :holymoly:  you just don't know what's in the food anymore.
                A week or so ago i bought some instant soup in a cup called LaZuppa you heat it in the microwave, i was having it instead of a cooked meal due to being in a lot of pain, i wondered why my blood pressure had gone up a lot, i looked at the ingredients and in the 400gm cup there was 1437grams of salt, why are they allowed to put so much salt in our food, it's ludicrous.Grrr_


----------



## Kaya (May 20, 2014)

I give my dog Purina One Smart Balance Healthy Weight. She has lost 10 lbs on it and so far all is well. Plus, Purina has never been on the recall list. I also make her her own stew which consists of a whole chicken boiled in a pot of water, with white rice and chopped carrots. I give that to her a couple of times a week, and freeze the rest. I know what I put in her food.

And yes...soups nowadays is horrible with the sodium. I make my own soup.


----------



## Phantom (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Bettyann (May 21, 2014)

This is a good and helpful post, Kaya... and not only for pet owners... When I see people buying packaged food from the Dollar Tree I just shudder. It is sometimes made to look like American packaging ... but it has chemicals in it that are actually banned in the U.S. (wish I could say we banned all Monsanto products!!) ... However, our own grocery stores DO sell food products from China...and not too long ago, certain pet treat items were responsible for deaths or illnesses of some pets.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 21, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I give my dog Purina One Smart Balance Healthy Weight. She has lost 10 lbs on it and so far all is well. Plus, Purina has never been on the recall list. I also make her her own stew which consists of a whole chicken boiled in a pot of water, with white rice and chopped carrots. I give that to her a couple of times a week, and freeze the rest. I know what I put in her food.
> And yes...soups nowadays is horrible with the sodium. I make my own soup.



I have always made soups and stews for my dogs, too. 
I usually saved leftovers, and then added rice or barley to that and cooked it for the dogs.  At that time, I had really large dogs, so I usually made a large pot of it.
One day, a good friend came over to visit, and brought another lady with her. They came in, sniffed my kitchen, and Norma asked me what I was cooking. 
When I answered "dog stew", her friend nearly fell over ! !  
Only then did I realize what it might sound like to someone who didn't know what the food was for.


----------



## Bettyann (May 21, 2014)

That was SO funny, Happy F.L. .... especially since you probably just answered her very matter of factly, thinking nothing of it!!
I think both your and Kaya's ideas of making your own stew (and soup!) is just great.
I had a neighbor once who owned a cat that she insisted go on a complete vegetarian diet... she made most of his food and the cat seemed to be ok... I just thought that was kinda going to far...but hey, its her cat and her choice... and apparently Matumbo is thriving...


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

DOG STEW!  So funny!


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2014)

We've always fed "Dino" , our little Mini-Dobie, vet recommended  IAMS "Mini Chunks" which he reluctantly eats.

How would YOU like DRY food for every meal?  SO, I bought a CARTON of beef broth and dribble some on the mini chunks

and now he cleans is bowl every time. When I am eating, I can't STAND him watching me, with his tail wagging expectantly

so I always toss him a little something from MY plate. He thanks me by barking his head off when the mail person is at
the front door mailbox.


----------



## Bettyann (May 25, 2014)

It's evident Dino is doing well on what you feed him ... but I do know this, and this comes not only from articles but from a vet friend of mine. Vets are paid to recommend certain pet foods from the companies that make them ... just like people dr's are pd off from Big Pharma outfits... Regardless of WHAT commercials say on TV... you often have no idea of the crap that goes into dog and cat food...
Every once in awhile a Big Name Brand will actually be exposed for the illnesses or other problems it causes...and that is a good thing.


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

August two years ago I was given a tiny little fur baby that was maybe 4 weeks old. He was found on the side of the road with his dead mother, he was 1 of 4 babies. The first two days he wouldn't eat, so I force fed him goats milk with an eyedroper. Later I could not get him to eat can or dry dog food. I ended up buying, cooking, and cutting up chicken leg quarter for him.  I don't mind doing this, but I worry about him, if he out lives me. I have tried putting out dry and canned dog food, and not cooking for him for a week. He lost 3 pounds, at his cubbiest he is only 8.5 pounds. I would appreciate any good advice.


----------



## Bettyann (May 25, 2014)

Oh dear, Ina! I'm so sorry for this problem of yours...I would actually talk to a vet about it... is there ANY way you can cut up the chicken and sneak some other food into it...especially veggies...even babyfood, that is what a friend of mine did...like a level teaspoon at a time. Good luck! :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

Bettyann, I'll try it. Wish me luck.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 27, 2014)

Not just jerky treats to be concerned about. Some of the ingredients in various dog food brands comes from China. Not easy to totally eliminate China's products from pet food unless you make everything yourself. Some dry brands claim they only use ingredients from the USA. But others don't make those claims and you can bet they include some foreign ingredients when they are cheaper.


----------



## Harley (May 27, 2014)

I'm feeding my cats raw food now. It is for dogs and cats and you can buy at pet stores. Not all pet stores, but there are a few here now that are selling it, because they know people want to feed their pets better..They carry chicken.. Its by Instinct the one I use.


----------

